# Danville VA Roll Call



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 12, 2008)

Who else is going this weekend?  Stop by My Side of the Mountain tent for a cold one.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 14, 2008)

Dave's Backyard BBq said:
			
		

> looking forward to meeting you Bill. I should be there



Thats Great.  We love it in Danville.


----------



## swampsauce (May 14, 2008)

*I'll be there thursday night, late.*

Stop by and say hello. Tim


----------

